# Random lady wanted to give my dog water



## Agaribay805 (Jan 7, 2016)

Today I took my dog on a walk to an outdoor shopping center. When we got to the busy shopping center, a random lady came up to me and asked if she could give my dog water. She had her own water bottle and water bowl in her hand. I asked her, "Why would you do that?" and told her no, she couldn't. I said no because she is a complete stranger and I don't let random people give my dog anything that doesn't come from me. Also, I had just given her water about 5 minutes before. She was pretty rude and gave me the creeps. She became very angry and said that she works for animal control. She said she was trained to "look for signs of dehydration in dogs". I told her I would give her water from my own water bottle and my own bowl if it would make her feel better. That didn't make her feel any better and stormed off in her car very mad. As she left she yelled at me out her window that I should be a more responsible dog owner or not own a dog at all. 

I don't get where people get off trying to tell you what to do with your own dogs. I tried to give my dog water a few minutes after she left and she barely even drank any. I also gave her water when we got home and she barely even drank any again. I love my dog like I love my own children. For all I know she was some psycho trying to poison my dog. 

How would you guys have reacted to this?


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

I probably would've reacted the same way. No way would I let some stranger give my dogs water (unless I asked them for water, and I can't imagine why I would). She sounded unbalanced. I think you definitely made the right call. Even if your dog was thirsty, and it doesn't sound like it was, I still think you made the right call.


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

And actually, I would consider calling animal control to report it - not because I think she WAS animal control, but because she was probably impersonating them and they should know. Just a thought.


----------



## Femfa (May 29, 2016)

I think you reacted the best you could, and how I would've as well. People are very quick to judge. In fact, the other day I was with my boyfriend and his friend, and while we were walking out of the gym there were two dogs tied to the bike rack waiting for their owner. My boyfriend's friend was quick to judge and say, "How cruel! Look at how scared those dogs are, why would you even leave them like that? I bet they've been there for a long time!". Ironically we had seen the owner walk in a few minutes before we left without realizing, and she came out shortly after us. She was inside for all of 5 minutes. 

The next time someone has the audacity to claim they're from animal control, I'd get their full name and say, "Great, I'll be sure to call your boss and inform them about your concern." I'd probably be likely to ask them if they knew my dog's age and name too just to be a smart alec, since they "know everything". I wouldn't let some stranger feed my animals with food or give them water that they have provided without me knowing. I think just as cynically as you. People like to judge because it makes them feel superior.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

jarn said:


> And actually, I would consider calling animal control to report it - not because I think she WAS animal control, but because she was probably impersonating them and they should know. Just a thought.



Definitely this! I would have called the police. Who knows what this crazy person was actually trying to give your dog.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

When someone pushes that hard about something that could be dangerous, I would immediately find mall security and tell them. I once let a couple feed one of my dogs treats on a hike, because I couldn't think of a good reason to say no. I found out later she was afraid of dogs and felt that feeding them kept her safe. But I will never do that again. I just say, No and walk away.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

The lady sounds like a regular freakshow of a human.....

After turning down an offer and the person persists...I generally try some humor to diffuse the situation.....perhaps a " thanks but my dog only drinks Perrier". 

" As she left she yelled at me out her window that I should be a more responsible dog owner or not own a dog at all. "....tells me all I need to know...the lady has some issues....serious ones.


SuperG


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

My dog doesn't often drink water.But when he does it's(fill in the blank)


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

No, I would not have let her give my dogs water, I would have said we are on our way home and only live a few minutes away.

I would not have reported her to anybody. She sounds a bit unbalanced but most likely harmless.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> No, I would not have let her give my dogs water, I would have said we are on our way home and only live a few minutes away.
> 
> I would not have reported her to anybody. She sounds a bit unbalanced but most likely harmless.


But she wouldn't know for sure until the woman tried something else.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

LuvShepherds said:


> But she wouldn't know for sure until the woman tried something else.


I would like to think if she were that whacky that somebody would have done something about her long ago. We have had a couple mentally challenged people living in our neighborhood, both were able to live alone with no assistance. One was noisy but kept to himself. The other was excitable but would do anything to help somebody else out, especially if it involved an animal in trouble. 

The latter gentleman even came to my house one day wanting me to talk with a humane organization about two neglected Pit Bulls in the neighborhood. He had them on the phone, and it was obvious from his speech that he was challenged but he had the where with all to come get me when the humane organization was blowing him off so that I could talk to them about the Pits.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

The same way you did. 

How do you know how many dogs had been swapping germs in her water bowl? How do you know she isn't a dog hater, and trying to poison your dog with anti-freeze -- oh yeah that has a color. This is probably not the case. Probably a million to one chance. But there are weirdows out there. Some of them are dangerous. 

I would probably call animal control and report her. Asking you if she can give your dog water is not a crime. But being very unprofessional, especially after you demonstrated that you were prepared with water for your dog, if she is employed by animal control, they need to know who this kook is. And if she isn't they ought to know that too. Sometimes they can get the word out: "No one from our department is authorized to randomly ask to offer water to dogs that have owners. It has come to our attention that someone is doing this, and saying they are from our department. She is not. Why this woman is doing this and is claiming this is unclear. To keep your pet safe, we advise not accepting water for your dog from someone you do not know." 

Just thinking that it might be a possibility that someone might do something to your dog in this way makes me sad. But someone with good intentions would just be happy that you are aware and are prepared, and her resources can then go to some owner who's dog does need it. Going off like that forces you to question her motives.


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

Dealing with mentally disabled people daily, I doubt she was. From the brief interaction you had with her, it sounds more like a know it all good samaritan. I'd have said no, no explanation needed.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

cloudpump said:


> Dealing with mentally disabled people daily, I doubt she was. From the brief interaction you had with her, it sounds more like a know it all good samaritan. I'd have said no, no explanation needed.


I agree. I have similar work experience to yours in a different type setting and she sounded pushy and rude.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

I have a totally different spin on this scenario. Years ago I was helping to train a rookie service dog with my veteran SD. Two handlers, two dogs. And my husband, who disappeared I to the bermuda triangle in Publix...usually that only happens at a hardware store. But the I experienced dog got fried and we decided to quit while we were ahead and sit outside and wait for my husband, who had the car keys of course. This was FL, super hot, and we were not carrying water for the dogs because we had planned to go truck to store to truck. 

Some lady came out and gifted us a brand new bottle of water she had just bought for us at checkout because she saw us all sitting out there in the heat with dressed SDs. She was nice. It wasn't creepy. And the water bottle was still sealed and cold so it never crossed my mind she was trying to poison our dogs. Now, they really would have been fine without it, they certainly weren't desperate for water or believe me I would have bought it myself, but still, just a nice gesture and I think she said something about thanking us for training a dog for someone in need.

So...it CAN happen without ill intentions, I don't disagree that what OP described is weird and rude, just saying...


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

While in Georgia last June on vacation the little tourist town we were staying by was very dog friendly. Almost all the shops had water bowls outside for the dogs. It was hot and I seen a lot of dogs drinking out of the bowls. I decided that I would not let Rosko drink out of the bowls. I didn't know what the other dogs health was like and we had Athena 11ish weeks back at the cabin. So I bought water bottles and let Rosko drink out of those. A couple shop owners seen me doing that through out the week. After I explained young unvaccinated Athena back at the cabin and not wanting to chance Rosko spreading something to her one was like that is very thoughtful. The other shop owner acted like I was an idiot. I just moved to another bench a few stores down. Some people just have a problem with someone declining their water. Ages them feel superior to know more about your dog and situation than you do.


----------



## Agaribay805 (Jan 7, 2016)

She either had a loose screw or was super quick to judge. I know for a fact that my dog was fine.

Our walks are extremely leisurely. The entire walk was a whole 3 miles. It included a shaded water break half way. The lady came up to me just 5 minutes after we turned around. My pup was slightly panting because thats how dogs cool off when they are doing any kind of exercise. It doesn't mean they are having a heat stroke. She came off was very aggressive, to the point that it creeped me out. When she left she was so upset, as if she was witnessing animal abuse. She was so mad that when a car was in her was as she was trying to leave the parking lot she was honking at them. I showed her that I had my own water. My dog drank water a few minutes before she stopped us & I've conditioned her to go on these kinds of walks every single day. Its not like I was making her run in 100 degree weather. We were going slow and enjoying a walk with my husband and toddler in 75 degree weather. I brought plenty of water bottles for all of us and a water bowl. We got back home and still had half of our water supply. I only wish I thought quick enough to ask her for her name. If felt like borderline harassment. I know some people mean well but wow this lady was just something else.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Agaribay805 said:


> She either had a loose screw or was super quick to judge. I know for a fact that my dog was fine.
> 
> Our walks are extremely leisurely. The entire walk was a whole 3 miles. It included a shaded water break half way. The lady came up to me just 5 minutes after we turned around. My pup was slightly panting because thats how dogs cool off when they are doing any kind of exercise. It doesn't mean they are having a heat stroke. She came off was very aggressive, to the point that it creeped me out. When she left she was so upset, as if she was witnessing animal abuse. She was so mad that when a car was in her was as she was trying to leave the parking lot she was honking at them. I showed her that I had my own water. My dog drank water a few minutes before she stopped us & I've conditioned her to go on these kinds of walks every single day. Its not like I was making her run in 100 degree weather. We were going slow and enjoying a walk with my husband and toddler in 75 degree weather. I brought plenty of water bottles for all of us and a water bowl. We got back home and still had half of our water supply. I only wish I thought quick enough to ask her for her name. If felt like borderline harassment. I know some people mean well but wow this lady was just something else.


Yeah, weirdows are out there. You found one. 

I said people don't care about kids. Well, yeah, they do. When my nieces were 2, the younger was being her stubborn self and lagged behind in the park as my sister walked on with the elder to get in the line for ice cream. My sister knew where she was, could see her, she was coming. The kid walked all the way to the park pretty much daily, so it wasn't a distance thing.

Well, some lady comes up to the kid, "Are you lost?" My sister called over, "She is fine." The woman started berating my sister in the line and being a real idiot, so my sister said, "You know what, we really don't need ice cream girls." And both girls started crying because my sister told them they were going to get ice cream. But my sister walked to the car, the woman followed, she changed her tune, "Oh don't punish them..." LOL. My sister is like SuperMom. But yeah, these people are out there and it can be very irritating.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

Agaribay805 said:


> Today I took my dog on a walk to an outdoor shopping center. When we got to the busy shopping center, a random lady came up to me and asked if she could give my dog water. She had her own water bottle and water bowl in her hand. I asked her, "Why would you do that?" and told her no, she couldn't. I said no because she is a complete stranger and I don't let random people give my dog anything that doesn't come from me. Also, I had just given her water about 5 minutes before. She was pretty rude and gave me the creeps. She became very angry and said that she works for animal control. She said she was trained to "look for signs of dehydration in dogs". I told her I would give her water from my own water bottle and my own bowl if it would make her feel better. That didn't make her feel any better and stormed off in her car very mad. As she left she yelled at me out her window that I should be a more responsible dog owner or not own a dog at all.
> 
> I don't get where people get off trying to tell you what to do with your own dogs. I tried to give my dog water a few minutes after she left and she barely even drank any. I also gave her water when we got home and she barely even drank any again. I love my dog like I love my own children. For all I know she was some psycho trying to poison my dog.
> 
> How would you guys have reacted to this?


"Can I give your dog water?"

"Oh, no thank you. I carry my own bottle/keep my own in the car."

"I'm trained to look for signs of dehydration in dogs."

"I regulate her water intake when we're out and about, to make sure she drinks small amounts at intervals instead of gulping. Thanks for your concern! Bye!"


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

In Austin, Texas shops put bowls of water in front of their stores on the sidewalk. I've seen this in other states too. I would not let my dog drink there, but they mean well.


----------



## Suki's Mom (Nov 24, 2008)

This past summer we stopped at as usual at the last decent grocery store before we get to the cottage we stay at. This is mid-afternoon, after about five hours in the car (with two previous stops to stretch, drink, pee, etc.) The dogs had been walked and given treats and drinks and were in the back of the car with me (with the tailgate up and windows down. My husband went to grab a few things from the store and I sat in the hatchback with the girls, when a car parked beside us. Lady jumps out with a water bottle and bowl, asking if she can give them some water. Uh, no! They are fine. Both were relaxing, one behind me, the other partially on my lap. If they got too hot, I would start the car and run the A/C!


Lady tells me that she always carries water, and just last week there was a family with non-local license plates who had been traveling for 8 hours and had no water for their dog, as there was no room in the car for a bowl (I find that hard to believe, but whatever, she was NOT giving anything to my girls. She hovered for a few minutes, then left.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Would be interesting to see how many dogs she has at home and in what condition they are and live in. Sounds like mental illness to me. It comes in various degrees.


----------



## CatChandler (Jul 25, 2016)

cloudpump said:


> Dealing with mentally disabled people daily, I doubt she was. From the brief interaction you had with her, it sounds more like a know it all good samaritan. I'd have said no, no explanation needed.


Good Samaritans don't lie and say they work for animal control. They don't get angry and storm off if you refuse their help. Now, I'm not saying she was mentally disabled, but there was something going on there.


----------



## Julian G (Apr 4, 2016)

There are sickos everywhere.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

"Entitled" would be the word you all are looking for. I just dealt with that with a potential adopter for the Husky today. Manipulate and throw out power plays. Then be angry that their bluff is called.


----------

